# Firefox USE  flag Empfehlungen

## Erdie

ich habe  zufällig festgestellt, dass mein Firefox  mit 

```

-bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -hardened -pgo -pulseaudio -selinux -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test -wifi

```

gebaut ist. Ist es z. B. empfehlenswert, system-jpeg zu aktivieren? Welche Kriterien sprechen dafür und welche dagegen?

Grüße

Martin

----------

## boospy

Also ich weis leider nicht mehr genau was für flags ich hatte. Bin aber mit der Zeit draufgekommen, das zwischen der selber kompilierten und er Binary kein merklicher Unterschied ist. Würde die event. für dich in Frage kommen, tätest dir auch die ultra lange Kompilierzeit sparen und Useflagsjungel gibt es auch keinen.

lg

----------

## Christian99

ich verwende die system libraries ohne probleme, hab aber keinen vergleich. auch hab ich die custom* flags aktiviert.

Ich kann mich mal erinnern, dass es vor ner weile (bestimmt schon 1,5-2 Jahre oder so) firefox mit irgendeiner systemlibrary nicht starten konnte. deswegen sollte man das im hinterkopf behalten falls mal was nicht geht, aber sonst sind keine Probleme

----------

## Erdie

Vielen Dank. Dann probier ich es mal aus!

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ich verwende die system libraries ohne probleme, ... 

 

Ich hatte es auch mal versucht, aber irgendwie lief der Fuchs dann nicht mehr rund - irgendwie langsamer und träge.

Hier noch ein Input https://bugs.gentoo.org/454252

Ich habe noch +gstreamer gesetzt wegen HTML5.

----------

## toralf

Ich habe hier die system-Bibliotheken aktiviert, ich mag die bundled-libs nicht aus Prinzip, ff läuft damit auch ohne Probleme

----------

## Klaus Meier

gstreamer sollte man aktivieren wegen Unterstützung von HTNL5. Tja, und mit den system-* ist das so einen Sache. Wenn man danach sucht, dann gibt es nach älteren Forenbeiträgen Probleme damit. Ich Habe alle system-* aktiviert und es läuft ohne Probleme. Warum sollte man Code in den Firefox integrieren, wenn man ihn sowieso schon auf der Platte hat? Und ich denke, der Systemcode wird besser optimiert sein asl der, welcher im Firefox integriert ist. Direkte Vergleiche habe ich allerdings keine angestellt.

Beim gstreamer solltest du darauf achten, dass auch das Use-Flag vpx aktiviert ist.

Den Rest würde ich so lassen, wie du es bei deinem System sowieso schon hhast.

----------

## toralf

wird HTML5 nur von gstreamer angezeigt ? der will nämlich

```
=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.0-r2 ffmpeg

```

und ich habe -ffmpeg in meinen USE flag und dafür libavLast edited by toralf on Sun Feb 22, 2015 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Einige Mediaformate ja. Wenn du vorhast, Flash zu vermeiden, dann würde ich dir dazu raten. Einiges ist auch schon im Firefox integriert. Vielleicht ist das ja irgendwo dokumentiert. Etwas genauer habe ich dazu noch nicht gefunden.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *toralf wrote:*   

> wird HTML5 nur von gstreamer angezeigt ? der will nämlich
> 
> ```
> =media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.0-r2 ffmpeg
> 
> ...

 

Das passt schon. Ich nutze auch libav.

 *equery u gst-plugins-meta wrote:*   

> + + ffmpeg     : Enable ffmpeg/libav-based audio/video codec support

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Flag ffmpeg kann man nicht wahlweise zu libav verwenden.

Das Flag ffmpeg bedeutet, dass ffmpeg oder libav installiert werden. Und mit den Flag libav entscheidest du, ob du nun ffmpeg oder libav bekommst. Den wenigsten Stress hast du, wenn du ffmpeg und -libav setzt.

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Den wenigsten Stress hast du, wenn du ffmpeg und -libav setzt.

 stimmt, aber jetzt bin ich schon auf dem anderen Weg  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das bezog sich auf den Beitrag von Jean-Paul  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt war dieser Thread schon mal sehr nützlich. Ich  habe mich immer gewundert, dass der HTML5 MP3 Player nicht funktionierte.. Mit gstreamer geht es jetzt. Leider werden dabei die gst libs in einen neuen Slot installiert. Aber nun brauchen ich chrome für bestimmte websites nicht mehr.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das Flag ffmpeg kann man nicht wahlweise zu libav verwenden.

  Doch, bei Paketen wie media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta. Die haben noch den Namen des Flags für das codec als es libav noch nicht gab. Konsequenterweise sollte das Flag ffmpeg_libav heißen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das Flag ffmpeg bedeutet, dass ffmpeg oder libav installiert werden.

  Stimmt, das sagt auch die Beschreibung des Flags.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und mit den Flag libav entscheidest du, ob du nun ffmpeg oder libav bekommst.

  Nein, wenn ich nichts tue bekomme ich libav, weil dies der Standard ist. Wenn ich ffmpeg will, muss ich dies explizit setzen und zwar global.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Den wenigsten Stress hast du, wenn du ffmpeg und -libav setzt.

 Mit libav habe ich überhaupt keine Stress, es tut was es soll. War bei mplayer, mpv, parole oder vlc so.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das stimmt so nicht.

Wenn du nur ffmpeg als Flag setzt, dann bekommst du libav, weil das Standard ist.

Wenn du ffmpeg haben willst, dann musst du ffmpeg -libav setzen.

----------

